# feedback (phone, speaker)



## rob.returns

What is the spanish counterpart of feedback like feedback over the speaker or feedback over the phone. Thanks!


----------



## sandra_gem

hola,
Buscas la palabra en español para estas situaciones, no?
yo creo que se puede traducir como 'realimentacion', o en el caso de feedback on the phone'  se traduce mejor como acoplamiento , acoplo. (coupling en ingles tambien)
que alguien me corrija si me equivoco.
Saludos,


----------



## beatrizg

Yo creo que pudes usar "reacción". 

Mira lo que dice el WordReference Dictionary:

feedback ['fɪ:dbæk] nombre 
1   Téc feedback, retroalimentación: I really need someone to give me some feedback on my work, necesito que alguien me haga algunas observaciones sobre mi trabajo 
2   figurado reacción


----------



## fenixpollo

No sé si "retroalimentación" te sirve -- por lo que veo, se usa para describir la comunicación entre personas, no un ruido electrónico. 

Me parece que Sandra Gem tiene la respuesta correcta: *realimentación*, o* realimentación acústica* (enlace)

_Otras ideas relacionadas:_
_interferencia_
_interferencia sonora_
_screech__, __squeal_

¡Saludos a todos!


----------



## fran kornbacher

Hola Colegas:
yo usualmente uso feedback como (opinion, o informacion)
cuando alquien pregunta por ejemplo: I need your feedback yo lo tradusco como: necesito tu opinion.

Take care.


----------



## connie77

gracias a todos, pero la explicacion de esta parte es que los audifonos no silbaran cuando el sonido se escape del receptor, asi que tal vez lo de la interferencia estaria bien


----------



## connie77

o quel tal reaccion a la interferencia?


----------



## Lagartija

rob.returns said:


> What is the spanish counterpart of feedback like feedback over the speaker or feedback over the phone. Thanks!



My Wiley dictionary of Computer and Electrical Engineering gives feedback as:
retroalimentación, retroacción.
All of the compound uses (feedback amplifier, feedback circuit, etc.) use retroalimentación.


----------



## HolaATodos

*Feedback* significa *realimentación, retroalimentación.*

Se trata de un término aplicado a varias ciencias o disciplinas y en cada una de ellas, conservando perfectamente su significado original, tiene distintas adecuaciones.

Si estamos hablando de Psicología diremos que es el refuerzo para *volver a efectuar una conducta porque ha sido reforzadad por un premio.*

Si estamos hablando de sonido entonces se trata de lo que se llama acople o *acoplamiento*, que es lo que produce el fenómeno ruidoso  cuando micrófono y altavoz se colocan frenta a frente. Lo mismo que cuando en una conversación en directo por radio o TV el locutor le dice al espectador que apague o se aleje del aparato.
Una interferencia *no* es una retroalimentación.


----------



## connie77

gracias, entonces usare acoplamiento


----------



## Achira

Hmm... *Retroalimentación *no parece estar en el DRAE


----------



## Lagartija

Achira said:


> Hmm... *Retroalimentación *no parece estar en el DRAE



¿Todos de los terminos tecnicos estan en el DRAE?  Que sorprendente!


----------



## PEF

Paso un enlace interesante sobre feedback (en inglés) y todos los tipos de feedback que hay y otro con varias opciones para feedback (en español).

Saludos


----------



## cantupete3

fran kornbacher said:


> Hola Colegas:
> yo usualmente uso feedback como (opinion, o informacion)
> cuando alquien pregunta por ejemplo: I need your feedback yo lo tradusco como: necesito tu opinion.
> 
> Take care.


 
fran kornbacher: gracias! *opinión*, eso era lo que estaba buscando, se acopla más al contexto del documento que estoy traduciendo en este momento.


----------



## fran kornbacher

Siempre a tu orden cantupete3


----------



## cantupete3

Muy amable!


----------



## cuatroojos

Hola,

Por si a alguien buscando esta palabra le sirve, en la Argentina lo llamamos "retorno". No sé si es común a otros países.

Saludos


----------

